# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  nerwica??

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam serdecznie prosze wszystkich o pomoc! od dluzszego czasu czasu sie fatalnie czuje , robiłem wszystkie badania wyszly bardzo dobrze , nawet przeswietlenie klatkie piersiowej i jest oki.Mam zolty jezyk , ciagle jestem zmeczony , nie mam ochoty na nic , najchetniej z lozka bym nie wychodzil :Frown: pali mnie zoladek , czesto w klatce boli i do tego pokaszluje sobie ale nie codziennie.lekarz dal mi na zgage lek helicit jest troche lepiej z zoladkiem ale odbija mi sie czesto .Do tego dochodzi moje nieregularne oddychanie;/ jak oddycham to jak bym caly klatka sie podnosil;/ zjadle opakowanie tych tabletek i tylko lekko zgaga odpuscila ale tez pojawia sie w ciagu dnia.Pozatym wszytskie objawy mam dalej nie mam juz sil do zycia nie wiem co robic? poniżej zamieszczam link do wyników moich badan :
Zippyshare.com - wyniki.rar
Robiłem również test na HIV i wynik dostałem ujemny oraz RTG klatki piersiowej PA ( Przepona ustawiona prawidłowa , gładko zarysowana .Katy przeponowo- żebrowe wolne.Płuca bez widocznych zmian ogniskowych , o rysunku płucnym prawidłowym.Serce w granicach normy rtg.)
Dodam jeszcze ze często robi mi się gorąco i się pocę.dziekuje za pomoc.

----------

